
You Should Be Earning Money Trading Options. Here’s How. - kalimasala
https://medium.com/@ucla_lee/you-should-be-earning-money-trading-options-heres-how-91d502a9777d
======
mvind
This seems like an extremely poor risk-adjusted strategy compared to just
throwing your money into an etf index.

